# Wanted: Router Milling/Lathe Bits



## phawks_99 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a craftsman router crafter coming in the mail from new york of course it used because its discontinued many years ago. but i would like to purchase some used bits that r in good condition to use as i learn. if i get better ill buy some new as i complete my projects and get some more money. with that said i would like to here from you guys. Below is a pic of what im lookingfor it can be either 1/4 or 1/2 inch shank thanks guys


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

magnate.net is about the only place you're gonna find them.

Magnate

I've found a couple on ebay, but magnate is the only place to get the new ones. You can order them direct from magnate, or thru Amazon. Buy a couple at a time to save on shipping.


----------



## phawks_99 (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks I have found magnate but again im looking into just starting and would like to start cheap and small


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can use any plunge roundover, or plunge classical bits, and a decent bottom cutting straight bit. The ropes and barley twists I havent found anywhere else.

Irwin Router Bit 1/2" Round Over Plunge 1/4" Shank | eBay


The Magnate bits are GREAT for the money.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Patrick

You can find most of the same thing at
Eagle America Router Bits
some are sold under the PriceCutter band that are a bit lower in price but not all of them, but you will be hard press to find some good used ones....

Router Bits | Straight Bits | Router Bit Sets| Eagle America
Specialty Bits - Plunge Ogee Bracket Foot Mold
Clearance - Plunge Ogee Bracket Foot Mold
Handrail - Grab-It Handrail 1/2"Shank
http://www.eagleamerica.com/prod_detail_list/ea_-_groove_forming
http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v139-0202/ea_-_groove_forming

========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I still see the Trend sets for these advertised, even though Trend discontinued their branded version of the same thing a long time ago.
However, I'd have thought your main problem getting s/h bits is that they'll probably be inadequately described. The manufacturers describe their bits fully, but people selling s/h ones are likely to just say 12 router bits, leaving you to work out what they are.
Try Heleta for some of them.
carbide products - router bits - Carving These are cheap as chips and the quality is adequate.
Heleta have all sorts of interesting bits.
Regis kindly brought some over for me.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## phawks_99 (Sep 1, 2011)

phawks_99 said:


> I have a craftsman router crafter coming in the mail from new york of course it used because its discontinued many years ago. but i would like to purchase some used bits that r in good condition to use as i learn. if i get better ill buy some new as i complete my projects and get some more money. with that said i would like to here from you guys. Below is a pic of what im lookingfor it can be either 1/4 or 1/2 inch shank thanks guys


Thanks Guys you all are the greatest(a Legend). I thank you much for all the info keep them coming as I am using them all.


----------

